# HPDI Owners take note...



## Snagged Line

Here is some intresting and informative reading about fuel issues and location of micro basket filters that can cause expensive problems...


http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/326167-mystery-filters-yamaha-hpdi-motors.html
　
http://www.thehulltruth.com/archive/t-348431.html


----------



## Catchin Hell

Thanks for posting. I have 500 hours or more on my motors and never knew about that filter.


----------



## TheCaptKen

Not really a owner serviceable filter. That is why you should replace your 10 micron filters in the boat on a regular basis. Yamaha now recommends changing the filters every 50 hours. It's not an item taught in Yamaha school but we all know about them and most of us have them in stock. If you don't use the proper tools to remove the filter, you can mess up the pump or the injectors when you change those filters. They actually cost about 50 cents.
Also every injector used in every fuel injected engine has a filter installed. So when was the last time you replaced them in your car or truck?


----------



## Snagged Line

TheCaptKen said:


> Not really a owner serviceable filter. That is why you should replace your 10 micron filters in the boat on a regular basis. Yamaha now recommends changing the filters every 50 hours. It's not an item taught in Yamaha school but we all know about them and most of us have them in stock. If you don't use the proper tools to remove the filter, you can mess up the pump or the injectors when you change those filters. They actually cost about 50 cents.
> Also every injector used in every fuel injected engine has a filter installed. So when was the last time you replaced them in your car or truck?


 
So whats your point, Let them go untill you lean out and lose a powerhead?? 
I'm getting ready to buy a 250 HPDI only to discover they have a weak link and apear to lean out and burn up pistons when these little filters clog up with the silt that gets past the 10 micron filter.
A lot of things are not considered "Owner Servicable" but should be addressed anyway.... I wasn't trying to Piss in your Cheereos, I was passing along somthing I found.


----------



## TheCaptKen

Every fuel injected engine has those filters and is not a weak link on the HPDI. There is four filters the fuel has to go through before getting to the HP pump so for those filters to get dirty, you would have to ignore those too long. So my point is, why so concerned with the HPDI filters and not the ones in your truck. If you change your filters on a regular basis and use Ringfree, you will never have a problem with those filters.
Only time I have had to replace those filters is when I find the other filters plugged up or sitting for extended periods with old fuel in the system.


----------



## Snagged Line

You are smarter than me.....sorry I wasted your time.


----------



## Snagged Line

http://www.tidalfish.com/forums/showthread.php/273163-Yamaha-250-HPDI-reviews

http://texasfishingforum.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/topics/5767922/1



Also, post #3 on this link indicates the High pressure pump needs lubrication maintenance that often gets overlooked...


----------



## bayougrande

snaggedline....is the yami an early gen. big block. like 01-03 or so? if so, yes, be on top of your maintance. Capt.Ken........there was an issue with the big block HPDI's. There just isn't much room for error with them running lean,,,at all..... But, if you stay on top of your filter maint. you stand alot better chance of not popping the powerhead.


----------



## TheCaptKen

It was more the owners mentality than the engines. Owners was use to ignoring their engines being they where use to old style carb'ed engines that flooded the engine with fuel. Half being burned and half flowing out the exhaust. They burned most anything pumped into the tank and any age. The new fuel injected engines squeezed the fuel economy out of the engine and was not as forgiving. So owners that ignored the maintenance schedules paid the price. These was not your fathers's engines. Owners are getting smarter now and having fewer problems. 
I tell owners all the time, they are great engines as long as you keep the maintenance schedule up. Ignore the engine and pay the price.


----------



## Snagged Line

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/463929-fuel-system-theory-operation-250-hpdi.html


More stuff...


----------



## capttom11

I have a 200hp yamaha hpdi that is 14 years old now and starting to have alot of problems, Not sure if it worth trying to repair or just start over with new engine. I have heard alot of issues with the older hpdi. Any thoughts?

Capt. Tom


----------



## Snagged Line

capttom11 said:


> I have a 200hp yamaha hpdi that is 14 years old now and starting to have alot of problems, Not sure if it worth trying to repair or just start over with new engine. I have heard alot of issues with the older hpdi. Any thoughts?
> 
> Capt. Tom


 There are some great mobile mechanics on here that could likely get you back on the water soon. Use the Search feature and look for Mobile mechanics...

Welcome to PFF........................


----------



## purple haze

Snagged Line Those are great links for some one interested in the HPDI's.We bought a set of 300 HPDI's with just a few hundred hours on them. They were not running that great until I changed the mirco filters in the high pressure pump along with changing all the injectors and the in line filter just after the VST. We put around 800 hours more on them this year with out a hick up.Highly recommend using Pennzoil ELF on them and also keep your oil ratio adjusted. These are great engines if maintain.


----------

